# $30 projector?



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Not sure the brand. is KETE a brand? I wonder if anyone has one?
It's advertised as:
4500 lumens native 1280*800 resolution home theater 3d led projector full hd support 720p 1080p hd projector

Have you seen one in use?


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Kete is a Chinese label. I ordered 2 of these but I have not received them yet. The price versus specs seems unreal, but I went for it anyway.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Keep us updated on this. I've used cheap projectors before and it has never worked out.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I have not got high hopes. If it is good enough for a haunted tombstone or maybe ghost footsteps it will be cool.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Where on earth did you find this for 30.00 its 300.00 at Ali express, direct from China?


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Well as I suspected, to good to be true. I got an email last night from aliexpress that my order could not be filled by the seller and that no charges have been made to my card. The pages with all the wholesale projectors from that seller are gone that I can tell.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

It was probably much like this Chinese POS.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-3500lum...or-USB-TV-Full-HD-3D-1080P-WIFI-/301422533507

They're all over ebay in a variety of different configurations and prices. The one I listed says its 3500 lumens! Sure it is! Not quite the 4500 you showed but, yeah back to reality!

You'd be better off paying a bit more for something like the LED AAXA Pico Jr P2 or find a real used projector on ebay or craigslist.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

SPOOKY J said:


> Well as I suspected, to good to be true. I got an email last night from aliexpress that my order could not be filled by the seller and that no charges have been made to my card. The pages with all the wholesale projectors from that seller are gone that I can tell.


I got the same email. Too bad



mroct31 said:


> You'd be better off paying a bit more for something like the LED AAXA Pico Jr P2 or find a real used projector on ebay or craigslist.


The thing is, I'd like to have a few small projection effects, and I'm not going to pay much more than $30 for a projector just to haunt a tombstone.
If that means the haunted tombstone thing is not going to happen, I guess that's the end of that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If all you want to do is project a static image, you might find some inspiration from Aquayne's $20 prop contest entry here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=39400


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

I keep looking at Craigslist to pick up a cheap Wonderwall projector to see if it's a possibility. Does seem like you can get something name brand around $150 that would work fine for Halloween. Also clearance items at the actual projector websites are about as cheap you can go for something somewhat reliable.

It is tuff trying to hit that magical price point for sure. I've got way too many projection dvds and not enough projectors so I know where you're coming from. I'm currently using an Epson Movie Mate for the singing pumpkins and an older INFOCUS (model number?) for the creeping spiders. If you can find the Movie Mate cheap I highly recommend it. Hard to beat the built in dvd player, speakers, and attached sub-woofer. This doubles well for the occasional outdoor summer movie too.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

I purchased 4 of these this year. I love them. Not super bright but perfect for smaller effects like tombstone, pumpkins, or ghosts.

Amazon.com: New UC28 PRO HDMI Mini HD Home LED Projector 60" Cinema Theater, PC Laptop VGA Input USB: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@516nAISIIlL

In addition they're self contained, meaning you load up a usb, plug it in, and you're on your way.

Well worth the money.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

NemesisGenesis said:


> I purchased 4 of these this year. I love them. Not super bright but perfect for smaller effects like tombstone, pumpkins, or ghosts.
> 
> Amazon.com: New UC28 PRO HDMI Mini HD Home LED Projector 60" Cinema Theater, PC Laptop VGA Input USB: Electronics
> 
> ...


Appreciate the review!!!!

Side note: Hoping for some great after Christmas price slashing. Kohl's had their cheap Black Series Entertainment Projector (similar to the Discovery Wonderwall I assume) for $35 bucks on Black Friday. I missed out but hoping something falls through during the after sales.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I got one of the cheap Kohls projectors. What can it be used for? How are you using them? What are some good videos to use with them? and where can I get them?


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Indyandy said:


> I got one of the cheap Kohls projectors. What can it be used for? How are you using them? What are some good videos to use with them? and where can I get them?


Many folks are accumulating the AtmosFEARfx dvds (or similar window projection stuff) and are looking for cheaper alternatives than what you have to pay for business and or home theater projectors.

The Kohls projector happens to be something rather cheap that may fit what the home haunter could use. I have a decent Epson projector dedicated to my talking pumpkins that looks really nice, but I also have a Shades of Evil dvd I would like to use but it really doesn't need a higher end projector to display that particular video. Also it is not cost effective to spend that type of money on a projector you plan to use just for Halloween.


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm looking into doing a scrim wall next year with some rising ghosts, or possibly a spectral wandering lady behind the graveyard display. This projector may be what I need depending on the brightness and image size. Looking forward to reading some reviews!


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

The Sharper Image EC-JP10 is another inexpensive (<$40) option. I project dancing ghosts on a scrim (veil material) in my haunt and it works pretty well. It's not super bright, but it's a bit more powerful than some of the toy LED projectors out there. RCA input only.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

gma said:


> The Sharper Image EC-JP10 is another inexpensive (<$40) option. I project dancing ghosts on a scrim (veil material) in my haunt and it works pretty well.


 So in your opinion is there enough light output from the projector to use an opaque shower curtain? I'm thinking of using a shower curtain as scrim over a shed door opening. I would be projecting from inside the shed at about 7ft from the door opening with pretty good ambient light control. Would be using Atmos Zombie Invasion (shadow only) as the display.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I presume the light bulb is replacable. Can a brighter bulb be installed in these projector?


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, I think it would be bright enough to project on a shower curtain.
@Indyandy - yes, I think the standard bulb is a 50w, but I've seen 65w "upgrades" on ebay. They look like a standard pin-base bulb to me. Hmmm, wonder if we could rig an LED in there...might have to give that a try.


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

That projector is actually what I use right now for my lighting effects in the seance room at Toombs Manor. It works wonders and is well worth the money. I highly recommend it!


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

I found this site with some details about the EC-JP10:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-digital-projectors-under-3-000-usd-msrp/1232565-sharper-image-ec-pj10-review.html

The most interesting thing is the "stop down" to sharpen the image. For ghost projections, I haven't found that necessary, but it's a nice option if you need the sharpness for your application.

This guy does the same thing with a Discovery Wonderwall projector (which looks like a very similar projector):






Since these are indeed standard MR16 bulbs, I think I'll try to throw in a high lumen LED bulb and see how that works. I'll let you know.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for posting their results on this. Projection in my home haunt seems to get a lot of oohs and ahhs. Anything we can use at a better price is appreciated.


----------



## BigIron (Dec 31, 2013)

There's also this announcement if you want to wait to see what's happening with it, http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=40095


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

I've never used a projector, but can see the possibilities. Can you use a projector on a window curtain from behind? Does it matter if the curtain is not perfectly flat?


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

Elputas69, if you use it on a curved material, you'll need some sort of projection mapping software. If not, use a flat piece of material.


----------



## Rev Noch (Feb 4, 2009)

elputas69 said:


> I've never used a projector, but can see the possibilities. Can you use a projector on a window curtain from behind? Does it matter if the curtain is not perfectly flat?


If your projection is to look like shadows of something happening inside the room, then yes, you can absolutely project from behind on curtains. Personally though I do the rear projection on shower curtains I hang in the window where it's a bit more flat. I tried it on the room's actual curtains, but didn't like the look quite as much. Then again, it's all about effect and personal preference.


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

I may have posted this somewhere before but if you have a university near by they usually auction off things like projectors. I got one that puts out 3500 lumens and a resolution of 1024 X 768 for under $100. I am hoping to have the winning bid for another one here in a few hours. Check publicsurplus.com to see if a university or other government agency in your area runs auctions like this.


----------

